# Windows 7 zeigt S-ATA Festplatte nicht an



## willkeinen (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

 habe heute windows 7 home premium 64bit installiert. Alles läuft wunderbar bisher nur wird meine S-ATA Festplatte im Arbeitsplatz nicht angezeigt. Im Gerätemanager wird sie aufgeführt und als funktionierend angezeigt.
 Weiß jemand wie das Problem zu lösen ist?

 Hardware:

 ASUS P5Q Pro
 Intel C2D E8400
 Geforce GTX280XT
 Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
 Aktuellste Treiber

 Im Bios hab ich schon ausprobiert sie über Raid und IDE laufen zu lassen.

 Hoffe ihr wisst eine Lösung 

 Gruß Markus


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Oktober 2009)

willkeinen schrieb:


> Im Gerätemanager wird sie aufgeführt und als funktionierend angezeigt.


Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen.


----------



## willkeinen (23. Oktober 2009)

Das Funktioniert leider nicht, da der Eigenschaftenbutton grau ist und nicht anwählbar.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Oktober 2009)

willkeinen schrieb:


> Das Funktioniert leider nicht, da der Eigenschaftenbutton grau ist und nicht anwählbar.


   Neue Festplatte? Die musst du dann ggf. vorher erst initialisieren und partitionieren.

 Hast du ansonsten vielleicht nur ein Benutzerkonto mit eingeschränkten Rechten? Vielleicht ist es daher ausgegraut.

 Oder ist in der Datenträgerverwaltung ein Laufwerksbuchstabe für die Festplatte vergeben / zu sehen?


----------



## willkeinen (23. Oktober 2009)

Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> willkeinen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Funktioniert leider nicht, da der Eigenschaftenbutton grau ist und nicht anwählbar.
> ...


 
  Nein die Festplatte hab ich schon etwas länger. Benutzerkonto hab ich ja nur meins wo kann ich das einsehen welche rechte ich habe? Ein Buchstabe ist nicht zugewiesen nur ein leeres Feld. 

 Edit: Hab nachgesehen bin Admin


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Oktober 2009)

Das ist komisch. Ist alles ausgegraut, wenn du einen Rechtsklick auf die Partition machst?
  Steht da was anderes, als "Fehlerfrei" unten im Feld für die Partition? 

 Du hattest weiter oben noch geschrieben, dass du RAID und CO ausprobiert hast. Hast du da vielleicht was vertsellt, so dass die Platte noch als RAID verwendet wird, was es aber nicht ist?


----------



## willkeinen (23. Oktober 2009)

Hab es geschafft. Hab jetzt in der Datenträgerverwaltung einen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuordnen können
  Unter Gerätemanager ging das nicht. Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## joha87 (18. November 2009)

Hey

 uhh, mein erster Eintrag..spannend  

 also ich hab das gleiche Problem. hab mir nen neuen Laptop gekauft und bin stolz wie Oskar (nen Aspire 7738G)
 jetzt wollt ich meine externe Festplatte ranhängen. Wird auch im Gerätemanager angezeigt und auch in der Computerverwaltung, nur leider kann ich nirgends einen Namen oder Buchstaben zuweisen.

 hoffe mir kann da iwer helfen, da da meine ganzen daten drauf sind vom alten lappi. wäre super !!!!

 vielen Dank im vorraus!
 lg
 Johannes 

 PS: als Optionen in der verwaltung wird mir nur Datenräger löschen und Hilfe angeboten, alles andere ist grau...


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2009)

joha87 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> uhh, mein erster Eintrag..spannend
> 
> ...


 ging die platte denn mal an einem anderen PC als externe platte? ist es eine SATA oder IDE?


----------



## joha87 (18. November 2009)

sry, hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. es IST natürlich eine externe USB-Platte. 
 Ist eine SATA platte, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht... 
 wie ich grad sehe könnte ich es auch in ein dynamisches laufwerk konvertieren, dürfte aber nichts bringen, oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2009)

joha87 schrieb:


> sry, hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. es IST natürlich eine externe USB-Platte.
> Ist eine SATA platte, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht...


 dann müßte die an sich ohne probleme erkannt werden - sind denn schon alle treiber auf dem laptop aktuell? isses ne 2,5er oder 3,5zoll platte? wenn 2,5: vlt. liefert der USB-port nicht genug strom - dann mal nen anderen testen.


----------



## joha87 (18. November 2009)

is ne 2,5er. hab jetzt alle usb-ports ausprobiert. die platte dreht auch und es wird angezeigt dass sie Fehlerfrei funktioniert. laut Gerätemanager ist der Treiber auch auf dem neusten Stand...keine ahnung...hab jetzt auch mal beide USB-Stecker eingesteckt (wobei es bei den anderen lappis reichte wenn ich den Hauptstecker genutzt habe), hat aber auch nichts gebracht.... 
 das grüne lämpchen an der Festplatte leuchtet auch, also Strom scheint sie zu haben. Windows zeigt mir auch an wieviel Speicherplatz auf den 2 Partitionen ist, nur darauf zugreifen, das geht nicht


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2009)

seltsam... ich würd die mal an einem anderen PC testen - dann weiß du wenigstens, ob es vlt. and er platte liegt oder nicht.


----------



## joha87 (18. November 2009)

hmm, beim PC meines Vaters geht sie auch nicht (Vista) selbes Problem: ton kommt dann USB gerät angeschlossen wurde aber kein zugriff möglich. Hab sie aber schon an mehrere Laptops angeschlossen an denen sie tadellos funktionierte...merkwürdig...mir gehen die Ideen aus...


----------



## Goddess (18. November 2009)

joha87 schrieb:


> hmm, beim PC meines Vaters geht sie auch nicht (Vista) selbes Problem: ton kommt dann USB gerät angeschlossen wurde aber kein zugriff möglich. Hab sie aber schon an mehrere Laptops angeschlossen an denen sie tadellos funktionierte...merkwürdig...mir gehen die Ideen aus...


 Folgendes kannst du probieren, um dieses Problem zu beheben. Sobald du das Laufwerk angeschlossen hast, und es im Explorer angezeigt wird, klickst du 1x mit der linken Maustaste darauf um es anzuwählen, um dann mit der rechten Maustaste die Eigenschaften anzeigen zu lassen. Dort klickst du auf den Tab _"...Sicherheit...", _oder _"...Security..." _bei einem englischen Windows 7. 

 Im Tab _"...Sicherheit..."_ sollten dir eine Reihe von Benutzern oder Benutzergruppen angezeigt werden. Da es eine externe Festplatte ist, wirst du vermutlich auch einen Benutzernamen mit einem ? und einem kryptischen Code aus Zahlen, Bindestrichen, und Buchstaben sehen. Um nun Zugriff auf das Laufwerk zu erlangen, mußt du deinen Benutzer-Account hinzufügen, und ihm vollen Zugriff gewähren. 

 Dazu klickst du im Tab _"...Sicherheit..."_ auf _"...Edit..."_ und_ "...Hinzufügen..."_. An dieser Stelle kannst du entweder selbst deinen Benutzer-Account eintragen, _"...DEINPCNAME\Deinbenutzername...",_ mit einem klick auf OK bestätigen, und die nötigen Rechte zuweisen oder du klickst auf _"...Erweitert...", "...Suchen...",_ um den Benutzernamen aus der etwas längeren RDN-Namelist herauszusuchen, ihn auszuwählen, die Auswahl mit OK zu bestätigen, und ihm die nötigen Rechte zuzuweisen. 

 Auf diese Weise solltest du Zugriff auf das Laufwerk und seine Inhalte erlangen.


----------



## joha87 (18. November 2009)

das Problem ist ja dass das Laufwerk nichtmal im Explorer angezeigt wird


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2009)

wennn es trotzdem nicht geht wäre noch denkbar, dass du die platte mal zu schnell und ohne "hardware sicher entfernen" abgezogen hast und sie ihre einträge verloren hat. dann müßte man sie neu partionieren, wobei man ein paar daten verlieren kann, wenn man pech hat.

 wichtige daten halt eh immer auf 2 verschiedenen HDDs sichern.


----------



## joha87 (18. November 2009)

die wichtigsten daten sind auch gesichert. Was mich halt nur wundert ist dass es bei manchen geht und bei anderen nicht...das verwirrt mich ein wenig


----------



## Goddess (18. November 2009)

joha87 schrieb:


> die wichtigsten daten sind auch gesichert. Was mich halt nur wundert ist dass es bei manchen geht und bei anderen nicht...das verwirrt mich ein wenig


 Wegen der Sache mit den Rechten. Windows 7 und Vista sind im Bezug darauf besonders genau. Ich habe zum Beispiel auf einer meiner Festplatten etliche alte Dateien, die ich unter Windows XP irgendwann einmal herunter geladen habe. Bei manchen von Ihnen ist ein alter Account, von einer früheren Windows Installation, als Besitzer eingetragen. Wenn ich nun unter Windows 7 versuche einige davon zu löschen, muß ich erst den Besitz dieser Dateien übernehmen, da mir sonst die Rechte verweigert werden. 

 Deshalb vermute ich auch, das es in deinem Fall auch daran liegt, da die Festplatte unter irgendeiner anderen Windows Installation angelegt wurde, und alle Rechte dafür nur für dessen Besitzer gelten. Unter Windows XP ist das kein Problem, da es wesentlich weniger restritkitv ist, was Rechte anbelangt. Da bist du immer der Administrator und kannst schalten und walten wie du willst.


----------



## joha87 (18. November 2009)

und könnte man da was machen ?


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2009)

joha87 schrieb:


> die wichtigsten daten sind auch gesichert. Was mich halt nur wundert ist dass es bei manchen geht und bei anderen nicht...das verwirrt mich ein wenig


 also: es geht AKTUELL bei manchen PCs, bei anderen nicht? also, es ging an einem anderen PC NACHDEM es schonmal woanders nicht ging?

 vlt. mal die platte neu partitionieren und dann formatieren.


----------



## joha87 (18. November 2009)

ja, räum grad meine eine platte leer um die daten von der anderen auf diese an nem anderen pc rüberzuziehen und dann ist die fällig


----------

